# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درامد رشته اعضای مصنوعی

## A.H.M

هرکس اطلاع داره جواب بده

----------


## Insidee

> هرکس اطلاع داره جواب بده


عالیه پول پارو میکنی الان همه رشته های تجربی خوبن دیگه .........
باو شما که قوی بودین تو کنکور چرا دنبال این رشته ها هستین

----------


## A.H.M

> عالیه پول پارو میکنی الان همه رشته های تجربی خوبن دیگه .........
> باو شما که قوی بودین تو کنکور چرا دنبال این رشته ها هستین


خراب کردم ریاضی رو 30 زدم
البته درصد نگرفتم ولی با این اوضاع تراز مشترک و ادغام سهمیه ها حدس میزنم اوضام بشدت خرابه

----------


## Insidee

> خراب کردم ریاضی رو 30 زدم
> البته درصد نگرفتم ولی با این اوضاع تراز مشترک و ادغام سهمیه ها حدس میزنم اوضام بشدت خرابه


اگه فقط ریاضی بوده ایشالا که خوبه قبولی باو

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


هرکس اطلاع داره جواب بده


رشته خیلی خوبیه
والا یکی از آشناهامون همین رشته رو خوند و الان داره یه جای پرت دست و پای مصنوعی میسازه ولی درامدش خیلی خوبه
یعنی اگه میرفت یه جا بهتر قطعا دارمدش دوبرابر بود
ماهی حداقل 15 تومن درامدشه
دقیقا بعد از اینکه شروع کرد در عرض 5 سال 3 تا خونه عوض کرد از یه خونه کوچیک الان رسیده به یه آپارتمان 4 طبقه
خیلی رشته خوبیه اما بهش کم توجهی شده*

----------


## A.H.M

> *
> 
> رشته خیلی خوبیه
> والا یکی از آشناهامون همین رشته رو خوند و الان داره یه جای پرت دست و پای مصنوعی میسازه ولی درامدش خیلی خوبه
> یعنی اگه میرفت یه جا بهتر قطعا دارمدش دوبرابر بود
> ماهی حداقل 15 تومن درامدشه
> دقیقا بعد از اینکه شروع کرد در عرض 5 سال 3 تا خونه عوض کرد از یه خونه کوچیک الان رسیده به یه آپارتمان 4 طبقه
> خیلی رشته خوبیه اما بهش کم توجهی شده*


عجب
موندم رشته هایی مثل این یا پروتز که پردرامدن چرا خیلی کم شنیده میشه

راستی بنظرت این رشته بهتره یا رشته های پیراپزشکی (البته بجز پرستاری)

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


عجب
موندم رشته هایی مثل این یا پروتز که پردرامدن چرا خیلی کم شنیده میشه

راستی بنظرت این رشته بهتره یا رشته های پیراپزشکی (البته بجز پرستاری)


ناشناخته ن و پرستیژ بالایی هم نداره به دلیل ناشناخته بودن

والا من رشته م ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان واسه همین اطلاع زیادی از رشته های پیرا پزشکی ندارم و اون موردم فقط دیدم که گفتم*

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها بنظرتون با هجوم داوطلبا به رشته های پیراپزشکی و احتمالا اشباع شدن بازارکار پیرا بنظرتون رفتن به این رشته ها بهتر نیست
و یسوال دیگه اینکه این رشته رو بجز سراسری فقط علمی کاربردی هلال احمر داره بنظرتون رفتن به علمی کاربردی بهتره یا پیرا سراسری

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

چقدر رتبه میخواد؟

----------

